# Black Walnut



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Any one ever work with black walnut before? Just curious, we just cut one down this weekend, and wondered if it was any good.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Black Walnut at all Mate!! If you are needing someone to help haul it off i am sure there will be plenty of willing hands here, i wouldnt mind a few chunks of that myself. Good luck with it!!


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

It has been cut down and into chunks, its over in Ashwood which is near Van Veleck. Its my cousins place, PM me and I will get you in touch with him.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have done some pens in BW. It would be good to see one of the big turners do a vase


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I have a very small amout and it is nice wood. Wouldn't mind a chunk or two myself.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Flat Fish said:


> I have a very small amout and it is nice wood. Wouldn't mind a chunk or two myself.


Send me a PM and I will get you in touch with the right person.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Black Walnut is terrible for turning. Get rid of it as soon as possible. I will sacrifice and dispose of it from you because you don't want it around.







LOL

Black walnut is great for turning and beautiful wood. I have a vase I turned several years ago from a tree my brother cut down and using it for smoking meat. I got a piece and is great wood for turning.


----------



## Ryano (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

It's great to cook with also. 
later, biggreen


----------



## CuzzinDave (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey yall,I am Ryano's cuzzin Dave,the one with the black walnut tree.I took a few measurments yesterday on the logs and trunk.There are several pieces in the 3' x 10" dia.
A few even bigger dia.The trunk is @ 8' from base/roots to the first fork. The forks are 16" dia. and 12" dia.Trunk circumference estimate is 40 + ".I will post a few pics later so yall can get a look.I am not a wood turnin guy,but I know you fellas with the know-how could make some use out of this stuff, other wise it will be used for whiskey drinking tournament this winter when we light the burn pile.
This tree was the deer/hog skinning tree.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It was certainly a pleasure talking to you yesterday Dave! I will see you when I return from my trip not this weekend but perhaps the following weekend!! Hopefully i will be back by the 20th at the latest. :cheers:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

David,
It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday! Definetely money well spent & when it dries out maybe you will get to see some really nice pieces turned out of it.
Robert


----------



## pony car (Aug 30, 2009)

hey man. can iget some of this tree.. i wold be interested in the trunk. thanks


----------

